# Question About Translations



## learningsingh295 (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm a new member here and was hoping you can assist a concern I have that has been playing on my mind recently. During my uni years to assist with my understanding I had a printed copy of the entire english translation of SGGS made. It is a pure english translation with no Gurmukhi text or transliteration on the pages ("There is one god" - instead of "Ik Onkar, Sat Nam..."). The print is in a single volume bound book and not multiple volumes.

I keep this covered away protected respectfully on a top shelf, however it has been playing on my mind when someone mentioned I am not allowed to keep a single volume translation in this way - its ok if its multiple volumes.

My question is - am i doing anything wrong, or should proper protocols be followed? It was my understanding that unless it is in Gurmukhi there shouldn't be an issue with this?


----------



## Original (Dec 21, 2016)

learningsingh295 said:


> I'm a new member here and was hoping you can assist a concern I have that has been playing on my mind recently. During my uni years to assist with my understanding I had a printed copy of the entire english translation of SGGS made. It is a pure english translation with no Gurmukhi text or transliteration on the pages ("There is one god" - instead of "Ik Onkar, Sat Nam..."). The print is in a single volume bound book and not multiple volumes.
> 
> I keep this covered away protected respectfully on a top shelf, however it has been playing on my mind when someone mentioned I am not allowed to keep a single volume translation in this way - its ok if its multiple volumes.
> 
> My question is - am i doing anything wrong, or should proper protocols be followed? It was my understanding that unless it is in Gurmukhi there shouldn't be an issue with this?


..let me get this right ! What you're saying is that "satnam" written in *Gurmukhi* is different from satnam written in *English*, correct ? If that'd be correct then it should follow, because "satnam in Gurmukhi and satnam in English" are not the one and the same, they can invariably be treated separately. That's like saying, "gravity" in England is different from the gravity in India and must on all counts be treated separately. Can that be true ?

Yours is an ethical dilemma, and a lovely one at that because I remember growing up with a similar set of circumstances where my dear mother would have me mathatek to something wrapped in cloth, placed high above all else, which I'd thought at the time to be of some serious religious significance, hence the mathateking. But funny enough, many years later it was discovered that the wrapped item was in fact a desk diary gifted to my mother for her seva. The diary had on its front cover a photo of Guru Nanak Dev Ji. And, since my mother only knew mathateking the diary was never unwrapped let alone used. Looking back and thinking about it, I chuckle a little and so should you !

The value of wisdom is understanding. Human intelligence evolved to solve complex problems, where clear, logical thought should offer the advantage. For example, tell me what would you save from a burning Gurdwara; a young child's life or the Holy Granth, you can only save the one ?

Wait to hear from you - until then,

Good day


----------



## learningsingh295 (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks for your reply!

In terms of my question, what I was saying is that from my understanding writing Satnam in Gurmukhi or even in English is different to writing "whose name is truth" in English purely from the perspective of defining what gurbani is, i.e. there is a third person giving his interpretation of the literal meaning in English. Otherwise why wouldn't a Chinese translation of the Guru Granth be installed in Gurdwara's in China for example? I may be answering my own question but I was not sure why or if having a single volume and not multiple would make a difference in this case?

You pose an interesting dilemma, my humble opinion I would say to save the young child based on teachings the guru would gladly sacrifice his life if another was saved.


----------



## Original (Dec 21, 2016)

learningsingh295 said:


> Thanks for your reply!


..pleasure !


learningsingh295 said:


> I may be answering my own question


..I think you've answered it already ! Think ahead to paperless age - then what ?


learningsingh295 said:


> I would say to save the young child based on teachings the guru would gladly sacrifice his life if another was saved.


..the same Guru wouldn't object if you were to keep just the one volume or none. The *"form"* guru in Sikhi is SGGSJ, the *"substance"* guru is the "shabd", meaning, even if you didn't have the written gurbani in your possession and just the shabd guru [waheguru] that is sufficient to take you across the sea of life. Moral being, the value of the diamonds lie in their beauty and not in the box that keeps them safe.

Goodnight


----------

